# Can your dog pose?



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Cause mine can!! School Picture time, Elbows up please.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww


She's to cute...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Jonezie!!! <3 Hahahah. How cute!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww...she's so cute! i love her color..i've always liked the way those buckskins look in the sun...they shine.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

ahh that is so cool hes so sweet


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

too cute!!!!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> aww...she's so cute! i love her color..i've always liked the way those buckskins look in the sun...they shine.


Really you would consider her buckskin? I figured Blue fawn...hmm. I might be wrong though.

THANKS EVERYONE!!! :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she doesn't look buckskin to me.. but then again i just think she's the cutest thing ever and i dont care *snuggles her*

yay!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes so precious.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

that is just too adorable


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

As I've said before, she is one cute pup and yes she sure can pose. I think mine can too!

Lux









Ivy


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

DANGIT!! I always get dog envy with Lux! 

BTW...I kinda meant for this thread for people to post their dogs posting. ElvisFink has the right Idea...(sorry should have said that...HAhA)


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> Really you would consider her buckskin? I figured Blue fawn...hmm. I might be wrong though.
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!! :woof:


yea i consider buckskin and that light fawn kinda one in the same ( me and my qurks) ...she's a doll either way, i do love her color.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

elvis, i LOVE that last pic!
and who isn't jealous of Lux...he's beautiful....?!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

mine cant wink at the camera


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOLOLOL those are great. Is that the HD Crossbones?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> LOLOLOL those are great. Is that the HD Crossbones?


Yeah, it's my buddy Rob's Crossbones. You can't tell in the photo, but he's done a lot of cool custom mods. It's nice, but it's too new for my liking. Here's my 69 Electraglide.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol an oldie but goldie!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's my 69 Electraglide.


I love those bikes!

(StaffyDaddy)

I hope your girl put that bandanna on him!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> I love those bikes!
> 
> (StaffyDaddy)
> 
> I hope your girl put that bandanna on him!!


I did, but he was wearin it the other way around! only blue in my Crib


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I did, but he was wearin it the other way around! only blue in my Crib


I think you mean to type a P rather than B in that one bud... THROW UP THE "C"


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

!!NOOOO Blue!! Please say cheeesss like I taught you, pleaaaassse, goooood boy Blue.
GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Dont know about posing but he can be posed lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

NIKE

Just Do It.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*hey SEO what you think about this????? *


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> *hey SEO what you think about this????? *


That is nice. My new avatar.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AGhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwwww cute pup very photogenic... Can we say next top model?! LOLz


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sure


----------

